# Excellent version of the magic flute.



## Morganist (Jul 14, 2012)

I thought I would share.

http://baroqueclassics.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

This takes me to Philippe Jaroussky singing a Vivaldi aria.


----------



## Morganist (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry here is the link to the post. The other link was to the blog in general.

http://baroqueclassics.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/the-magic-flute.html


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Barelytenor said:


> This takes me to Philippe Jaroussky singing a Vivaldi aria.


Isn't that a happy thing? Jarousky singing Vivaldi is something you may wake me for at any time!

The performance of die Zauberflote is indeed quite good (from a musical perspective, I don't have any knowledge to judge the costumes, decors etcetera... )


----------

